# Kinda crazy



## norman vandyke (Mar 3, 2016)

Find this video and it seems like a very cool/dangerous idea but it works!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 3, 2016)

One of the guys in our club did this, the results were stunning. He said it took forever but the fInished product was worth the effort.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2016)

Very cool. I would like to have seen him removing all that glue. Also, while it looks so utterly nice, the underside of the bowl has sharp edges - not sure where you could display it. Guess that's why he mentioned at the end that he wanted to make a stand. Chuck


----------



## justallan (Mar 3, 2016)

That's very cool. The guy sure has some commitment to go through what had to be done to do this.


----------

